
Lyft and Uber suspending California rides at midnight - smohnot
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/20/21377493/lyft-california-suspend-ride-hailing-service-drivers-ab5
======
smsm42
I wonder how thankful Lyft/Uber drivers are now that California lawmakers
helped them to increase their earnings and benefits.

------
zepto
This is going to have knock on effects on other small businesses.

For example, now that it is out of warranty I get my car serviced at an
independent garage and use Lyft when I drop it off and pick it up.

Public transport would turn the 30 minutes that takes into into 2.5 hours.

The alternative is to use the dealership, who charge more and I don’t want to
support, but provide a courtesy car so I don’t waste much of a day on the
process.

There must be thousands of routine interactions like this where people bake
the availability of ride share into their decision making.

~~~
jdashg
Not rideshare per se, but cheap, quality taxis. We'll see if competitors
flourish in the absence of giant incumbents.

~~~
noetic_techy
You can't be a "taxi" without buying a medallion. They used to cost hundreds
of thousands of dollars since they were scarce enough. Again, bad government
policy creating unnecessary hurdles.

------
smsm42
Another discussion on the same:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24224882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24224882)

------
xiaolingxiao
Does anyone know if Uber/Lyft is actually profitable in California currently
due to Covid? That is to say, is there a minimum volume threshold, such that
below which ride-share is not profitable?

------
afinlayson
This is a giant transfer of wealth, LA, SF, SJ will all see their housing
prices tank, as people who can't afford cars are expected to move to suburbs
where they can park a car.

~~~
blueplanet200
Uber and Lyft didn't exist before, and folks managed fine without owning cars.

Also wait and see what they do post election. The outcome of Prop 22 will
decide what their true response is, until then this is just grandstanding to
force voters to vote yes.

~~~
aeternum
Because before people owned cars. SF especially can no longer support the
level of per-capita car ownership it had pre-uber/lyft.

------
java_script
Since the old, crufty, established incumbents aren’t agile enough to meet the
new requirements, seems like there’s a hole in the market for a disrupter.

